# lowrance fuel flow sensor



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

has anyone tried the fuel flow sensor for the lowrance hds? they are around two hundred dollars, and i don't want to waste my money. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Installed mine beginning of last year. Love it. Never have another boat with out it. very easy to install. Instant fuel economy, and fuel remaining in tank.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I have two, for my twin 150s. I bought my EP-60s back in early 2009 when they were $59.95 ea. I can't believe the markup these days. Even so, still a bargain considering the cost of a flo-scan system. You can calibrate them to get best accuracy, but out of the box mine were still within a couple gallons of gas over 50 gallons of use. I made an excel spreadsheet in the format you see in the boating magazines. Type fuel tank size in gallons, and, then, out on the water you hold the boat at a set rpm and measure MPH and MPG. When you plug those values into the spreadsheet, all the other entries are calculated for you.

Obviously, you will need an NMEA-2000 network in your boat. There are many fuel metrics you can show on the HDS screen. I typically show Total Fuel Remaining, Fuel Used (per motor), and overall Instantaneous MPG.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

how does it know how much its left in the tank spoon?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for the reply s

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

wallydvr said:


> how does it know how much its left in the tank spoon?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


In the fuel menu you tell the system how much fuel your tank(s) hold, then when you top off your tank you select "fill tank" in the menu and it's basically a countdown type calculation.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, thanks cause it was a little confusing. that seems allot easier.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

